# Siemens PL series panel



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

PL is good, ES is not. ES has the tiny neutral bar on one side only.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Try this link. I use a lot of the PL series panels. I like the 42/60 main lug for replacing stuffed panels. I just put either a 150 or 200 main breaker kit in them. They also have a 125 amp main lug 40 space panel that works great for replacing full 100 amp panels. 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/73/739e5222-5ad3-47df-b4d4-6f44503a7f42.pdf


----------

